# A couple of my pupsters!



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's Axel and Nala, posing in preparation for their first show next month.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Their gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Ceearott those are some awesome looking doggies! I want to start eiko my Akita Inu in ringcraft when her first season is up, we are taking her to a companion show at the end of next month to see if she likes it, have you any advice on teaching her to stand nicely or should I wait to go to classes? I'm itching to start her but dont want to do anything that would make it harder for her


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh they are number 1 already  in the show.

Good bone structure and well stacked 

The 2nd picture of pup, I presume it's female, has good paws and stunning!!!

Are you the one who train them?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Several important things you can practice now at home really.

1 - get pup used to showing her teeth, she needs to have her mouth closed, and you life lips at the front and sides and pup needs to learn to keep still. Pup will fidget and struggle at first, but practice and treat and it will come. I get visitors to do it to pups too, providing they dont mind getting a bit slobbery, lol!

2- get pups used to being touched and troked all over body, from head down to end of tail, legs and chest too. Again I get visitors to do it too and treat afterwards.

3- getting pup to stand four square aint as easy as people think, lol! It takes a lot pf practice and patience. Just practice getting pup to stand still for a treat first, gradually increasing time between treats. I talk to pup the whole time, using the same words and the same time, eg. I say back, back, back, when placinh back legs. wait wait wait wait, over and over when placing front legs and when pup is standing even just half correct, keep saying wait wait (or choose your own word!) and bait regularly. Different peeps do it in different ways, and each breed ahs their own 'traits'. All of my rotts react to differing things in training too and its a learning curve with each pup. Training class will help and so will actually having people demonstrate instead of someone like me putting it in words, lol! 

But if you can practice even just 1 and 2, that will help loads.

Also practice trotting the pup on the left side up and down the garden and when you turn to come back, say turn, another command for pup to learn. Practice running in a circle too, and doing a triangle. Its a mazing how many people dont practice this then wonder why pup is surprised and confused at its first show, lol! Move at a suitable gait so the pup trots at a nice steady pace, not too fast and not too slow. 

Much more I could write, but I dont wanna bore ya, lol!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

penn said:


> Oh they are number 1 already  in the show.
> 
> Good bone structure and well stacked
> 
> ...


These two are owned by other people and their owners have trained them, under my direction, lol!

Heres the ones trained by me and my daughter -

Darcy, the one we've taken back, looking for her new forever home, bless.



















Ziva the Diva, owned by Ditsy, to be shown by me


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

heres Darcy chasing a bird yesterday


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

EXcellent stuff! As Im not working at the moment and it is too hot during the day for our little at home slalom and jumps I bought to practise the pups with this gives me stuff to be getting on with.. you wont bore me, I eat this kind of thing up!!



Ceearott said:


> Several important things you can practice now at home really.
> 
> 1 - get pup used to showing her teeth, she needs to have her mouth closed, and you life lips at the front and sides and pup needs to learn to keep still. Pup will fidget and struggle at first, but practice and treat and it will come. I get visitors to do it to pups too, providing they dont mind getting a bit slobbery, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Several important things you can practice now at home really.
> 
> 1 - get pup used to showing her teeth, she needs to have her mouth closed, and you life lips at the front and sides and pup needs to learn to keep still. Pup will fidget and struggle at first, but practice and treat and it will come. I get visitors to do it to pups too, providing they dont mind getting a bit slobbery, lol!
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for the big reply. And thanks for explaining well. I think I should spent more time with pups.

I've tried to make their mom stack like these. But I didn't achieve it fully. I could make her stay still. But she wouldn't stack at all. Even if I do by moving her legs, she'd stand for 5 seconds, then she wants to lick me  So I gave up.

Both mother and myself is finding hard to be with pups now. Mother goes in to feed the pups and she would stay for exactly 1 minute. After than she wants to run out. And you see a big battalian of 12 hungry pups following her. Even if I get it, it's the same story. They started biting my feet and it's razor sharp  I saw lots of deep wounds in their months stomach.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> These two are owned by other people and their owners have trained them, under my direction, lol!
> 
> Heres the ones trained by me and my daughter -
> 
> ...


I think Darcy is the best.... cute... nice face 

Forgot to say that they look nice with their tails ON. I hope Darcy is not docked too.

Oh yes, from the picture I'm getting the right pose. My mistake I think is I don't sit down. I think that's the right way to teach them. Thanks for the picture. But I can imagine it's hard work


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful pupsters.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I always think your dogs are great and it's amazing the differences in them - your bitches are real solid stock and Darcy well what can I say - if I didn't have 3 Great Danes my mind would be running riot!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

912142 said:


> I always think your dogs are great and it's amazing the differences in them - your bitches are real solid stock and Darcy well what can I say - if I didn't have 3 Great Danes my mind would be running riot!


LOL! 3 great danes?? Dont fink an ickle rottie wud be very noticeable, lol!!


----------

